# What do you guys think



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok, so here is what i have planned for my 29 gallon reef tank, and im just wondering how it sounds to all u people who r alot more experienced as this is my first salwater. this is what i have in mind:
equiptment
-jager 125 wat heater
-Tunze DOC skimmer, probably the nano or the size above it
-hagen powerhead, 1 or 2
-40-60 pounds of liverock(not sure how much)
-20-40 pounds of livesand
-coralife 50/50 65x2 wat with lunar lights
-glass canopy
fish
-2 occelaris clownfish
-1 fire fish, normal or purple
-1 bicolor blenny
invertabrates
- 1-5 different kinds/colors of zoanthus
-some kind of mushroom or 2
-some kind of leather coral or 2
-maybe some kenya tree
Clean Up Crew
-2-7 scarlet hermit crabs
-a cleaner shrimp, or a fireshrimp
-an emerld crab


thats what i ahve so far. please tell me how it looks, and what to change or wat to keep


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It sounds good, though I am not familiar with that skimmer. Also 2 smaller heaters is better than 1 big one. I would go with 2(75-100) watt heaters.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, but im not gonna have a sump and im trying to not take up too much room with heaters and skimmers


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A bit less space is no comparison to a faulty heater 

A sump can always be added later (thats what I did)

Be sure not to get all the fish at once. Let the rock cycle for a cpl of months. Patience will be the biggest payoff on any tank size. That and being prepared from the start.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

Damon said:


> A bit less space is no comparison to a faulty heater
> 
> A sump can always be added later (thats what I did)
> 
> Be sure not to get all the fish at once. Let the rock cycle for a cpl of months. Patience will be the biggest payoff on any tank size. That and being prepared from the start.


ya, im ging to let the tank cycle until its done cycling, and then im going to let the tank sit and mature for about 2 months. and for my stocking plan i think i might change the blenny to either a fridmani(sp?)pseudochromis, a bicolor, or a strawberry pseudochromis. i know that pseudochromis's r a bit aggresive, but i also know mostly toward there own kind. and i will be adding him last ofcourse. i plan to add like this. first firefish, wait about a month, seond the pair of clownfish, wait about a month or longer, just until everything is ready for the other fish, then add the pseud.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

get some snails, some astrea's, ceriths, trochus, etc. they will help keep the tank clean of algae, and you wont have to scrape your glass near as often, everything else looks like a great list.


----------

